# Need help transferring individual letters to shirt without cutting out each letter



## drewyacu (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, 

I want to print phrases on shirts of various colors for my business but am not sure how to do this whithout cutting each letter out individually (not an option). I have a heat press and paper but all of it transfers to the shirt (paper and writing) . Are there any papers that only transfer the ink not the paper also?? 
e.g. I want white lettering on black or dark shirts


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

drewyacu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to print phrases on shirts of various colors for my business but am not sure how to do this whithout cutting each letter out individually (not an option). I have a heat press and paper but all of it transfers to the shirt (paper and writing) . Are there any papers that only transfer the ink not the paper also??
> e.g. I want white lettering on black or dark shirts


Yes, plastisol transfers just transfer the ink and not the paper residue.


----------

